# Pepper and Poppy



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are my 2 kids!


Photo bomb Pepper...I was taking a pic of Poppy in her bath...and Pepper flew in the shot.

















He loves playing with his crest. weirdo.








Spray time!


























He's gansta!








Poppy's attempt to take a bath in a water bowl.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, they are both super adorable!  mind if I steal them?


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

absolutely love your pics and what gorgeous birds!


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you! They are both little stinkers. I have more pics of them I should put up. I have had both of them since they were still being hand fed and they've grown up to be spoiled rotten. I've had Poppy about 3 years and Pepper 2, I believe.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

I love your birds. They are very pretty. I really like the picture of Poppy trying to take a bath in the bowl. My female tiel Nala does that all the time along with my parakeets.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Those are some great pictures -- very cute. Your 'tiels look like they have attitudes!  I've never heard of a 'tiel chewing on his own crest!


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you guys!! Haha, when I'm rubbing Pepper's head I'll guide the top of his crest to his mouth and he grabs it to preen it. Poppy will do this sometimes as well. And I'm pretty sure Poppy will hope into any dish of water she can find.

And yes, they have attitudes and they ARE in charge!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are such great pictures. Both are so gorgeous.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I enjoyed your pictures. You have lovely tiels!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I laughed loudly at the first picture and got some strange looks from my collegues hahaha. They are adorable.


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

haha, that first pictures always cracks me up! I still can't believe the lil booger did that....oh wait, yes I can. Those 2 fight for the attention! Thank you all for your comments


----------

